# Dual booting windows 7 on mac os x 10.6.8



## jenny_lee_1992 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am using boot camp to dual boot windows 7 on my mac to learn MS SQL. I inserted the CD and after I partitioned 20GB for Windows. When I try to boot Windows 7 and insert the DVD, I get a black screen with "CDBOOT: Cannot boot from CD Code 5". Then I have to restart my laptop and press option a bunch of times just to get back to mac. Any advice would be great!


----------



## kc7cwx (May 30, 2011)

Are you using bootcamp?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First all, 20GB isn't anywhere near enough to run Windows 7. Add 100GB to that, and then you'll have the room you need for it to run correctly with the bare minimum apps installed too. As for the error you are getting, the disk you have isn't a bootable Windows installer, so if you tried to use it on another PC, it'd give you the same error. Which version of Windows 7 is it, where did you get it, and is it an upgrade or full installer?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Windows 7 needs room to unpack it's install files on it you need prob 120 to be safe and if you decide to install programs on the windows side you need room for that too. So resize it much larger.


----------



## jenny_lee_1992 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got it from there. And I have 249 GB on my mac.. so if I put 120 GB for Windows 7, will my mac still be fine? But ultimately, the problem is with my dvd right? :S


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes 120 should be sufficient. But just keep in mind when you install software it will eat up space. Are you using bootcamp or fusionware ??


----------



## jenny_lee_1992 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was using boot camp. will all this make my computer slower?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

The hard drive space no. I'm not sure buy when you created the boot camp did you have to type in how much ram you wanted to give windows??? If not then you should be fine. The only thing that CAN slow it down if you have to share your ram.


----------



## kc7cwx (May 30, 2011)

It has bee my experience that boot camp is only dual booting. os-x doesn't slow down.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, since this is an illegal version of Windows, no more help.


----------

